

Show HN: Python Library for Chain.com Bitcoin API - chris-martin
https://github.com/cardforcoin/chain-bitcoin-python

======
chris-martin
Hey, I just wanted to share this library I put together, because Chain looks
really promising as a way to quickly put together a Bitcoin app. I'm
particularly excited about it because I'm currently using Coinbase for payment
notifications, and it's been a huge pain.

A little more description of the motivation:
[http://blog.cardforcoin.com/post/96111319840/shifting-
from-c...](http://blog.cardforcoin.com/post/96111319840/shifting-from-
coinbase-to-chain)

